# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Đất nước của những phụ nữ đeo đĩa vào môi - deo dia vao moi

## heocoi

Phụ nữ của bộ tộc Mursi ở miền Nam Ethiopia thường dùng những chiếc đĩa lớn để gang rộng hai vành môi. Họ càng đeo đĩa lớn bao nhiêu thì càng được coi là xinh đẹp bấy nhiêu.

bo-toc-mursi1

_Một phụ nữ bộ tộc Mursi đeo đĩa ở môi dưới._

Bộ tộc Mursi nằm ở một vùng đất xa xôi thuộc miền Nam Ethiopia, gần biên giới với Sudan. Phụ nữ ở đây có tục lệ rất lạ là đeo những chiếc đĩa dưới môi dưới. Khoảng tầm 15-16 tuổi, các cô gái ở đây sẽ được những người thân giúp đỡ khoét môi, kéo dài môi dưới sao cho có thể đặt được một chiếc đĩa vào. Những chiếc đĩa đặt trên môi các cô gái thường làm bằng gỗ hoặc sứ. Mặc dù rất đau đớn nhưng những người phụ nữ ở đây không ai là không làm như thế, bởi họ coi đó là tượng trưng cho vẻ đẹp của người phụ nữ. Người nào đeo được chiếc đĩa càng to thì càng đẹp và nhà gái sẽ nhận được càng nhiều bò từ nhà trai khi kết hôn.


Các cô gái trẻ chưa chồng có thể đeo đĩa bất kỳ khi nào cô xuất hiện trước đám đông, còn những phụ nữ có chồng thì họ đeo đĩa ít hơn. Phụ nữ có chồng chỉ đeo đĩa khi phục vụ chồng trong bữa ăn, lúc tiếp khách hoặc khi khiêu vũ mà thôi. Với những người chồng đã qua đời, họ bỏ luôn chiếc đĩa trên môi.

----------


## Shinichi1412

Nhìn ghê quá
thật thán phục họ

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn mà sởn ca gai ốc  :Frown: 
hjc họ thật dũng cảm

----------


## lunas2

ghê cả ng... k bít pải ng hay động vật nữa mà làm thế

----------

